# Snap swivel to leader?



## FishSlayer (Jul 25, 2006)

This is probably a stupid question. 

After you tie your shock leader to the running line are you suppose to attach a snap swivel to the end of your shock leader? I'm hoping so because I would hate to have to keep retying for every different lure and set-up that I want to try.

Yes, I know.....I'm lazy.

Also if that is true. How should you attach a fish finder rig to the snap? Do you tie directly to the snap or tie the fishfinder rig to a barrell swivel and attach that to your snap?

I'm still new to this, so any help will be greatly appreciated. I'm itching to get started.

Thanks


----------



## Creeker (Sep 2, 2005)

*Snap Swivel*

I use snaps very infrequently. In the surf for what you're looking to do, I would tie the running line directly to the shock leader with a uni,slide the fishfinder rig on the leader, then tie on a barrel swivel and connect the rig to the barrel as well. Easy enough to do... Good luck.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

FishSlayer said:


> This is probably a stupid question.
> 
> After you tie your shock leader to the running line are you suppose to attach a snap swivel to the end of your shock leader?


Yes you are. Invest in good terminal tackle. Especially if you are going into the surf. You do not want to lose a big striper because you have cheap terminal tackle. Get them rated for at least 125 lbs if you can. Big and sturdy.



FishSlayer said:


> Also if that is true. How should you attach a fish finder rig to the snap? Do you tie directly to the snap or tie the fishfinder rig to a barrell swivel and attach that to your snap?
> 
> Thanks


This is easy. Before you attach the snap swivel you put a single bead on your shock. This bead should be able to slide all the way up to but not over the shock knot to your mainline. Then you attache the fish finder to your shock. Then you attach the snap swivel. This is where you attach your hook. Your sinker goes off the fish finder rig. Some people tie the shock directly to a barrel swivel and then tie a hook but I make up several hooks of different sizes and lengths so I put a snap swivel on so that I can change them.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

*If you use terminal gear, pay for the quality..*

Forget the cheap crap! A good fish will yank that snap swivel wide open! Had lots of fish tear up brand new gear the first time I used it. Pay for the good stuff and make sure you get the black ones and not the silver ones...

Sandcrab


----------



## Rycher (Jul 18, 2006)

Sandcrab is absolutely right. That Laker brand and house brand terminal tackle will bite you in the... You aren't catching bluegills and channel cats anymore. You can forget most of what you knew in freshwater. If you are using a spinning rig get ball bearing swivels. The kind like Penn that only have 5 or so in a bag instead of the 50 pack for three dollars at Wal Mart. Even with high quality tackle you will get line twist and other maladies when you are making 200-300 casts a night for some pier species. It's a whole lot more heartbreaking to lose what you've been working so hard for over saving a few bucks. By the way, I also think tying direct is most favorable over trusting a snap swivel. I've seen WAY too many get straightened out. Best of luck in your new pastime.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

This is what I use in the surf. Have not a had a problem with these.









2/0 Snap Swivels 25 pk (Black) 
Flat Black Finish ~ Size 2/0 Swivel w/ #36 Snap USA Made ROSCO Coast Lock Snap Swivels. 

They are almost a buck a piece but they are rated at 225 lbs.

I also use these:









Flat Black ~ Size 2/0 USA Made ROSCO Crane Swivels at a great new price. ~ These are what we use on our larger specie pre snelled hooks below and on the McMahon Snaps above. ~ Rated to 225 lb.

They should bring in whatever you get on the line


----------



## RoryGoggin (Jan 6, 2005)

I use tie my shock leader to my main line, and the rest of the fish finder as advised by Hatteras Outfitters  for the full drum rig, except that I add an extra bead between the snap swivel and the swivel.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

thats what I described ... I just did not put the link in ... I thought I might bet whooped again


----------



## RoryGoggin (Jan 6, 2005)

cygnus-x1, I figured it was "OK" to post that kind of link - to an information page, not an online shopping page, as it has been an acceptable practice in the past.


----------



## Surf Fish (Dec 16, 2005)

FishSlayer said:


> This is probably a stupid question.
> 
> After you tie your shock leader to the running line are you suppose to attach a snap swivel to the end of your shock leader? I'm hoping so because I would hate to have to keep retying for every different lure and set-up that I want to try.
> 
> ...


Yes, by all means you can use a snap swivel. It's very convenient; get to the beach, snap on the bottom rig, start fishing. Get done, snap off the bottom rig, go home.

To answer the fish finder question, you'll have to cut the snap swivel off to put the egg sinker (or plastic slider) on. At this point I think most people would connect the leader and hook with a swivel vs. a snap swivel. In Florida, we add the bead to protect the knot at the end of the shock leader, other places they add the bead to protect the shock knot. I've seen people use two beads. Personal preference I guess.

On the terminal tackle, I don't agree with some of the other guys who have responded to that part of your question.

I use either 15 or 17lb test line when I'm surf fishing, with a 40lb test shock leader. So I think it's way past overkill to use expensive terminal tackle that is rated at 200lbs or more. I use these when I'm surf fishing:










$0.97 at Walmart, for 12 of them. 

In the 40 years I've been fishing, I've had plenty of line break, I've had knots come untied, I've had leaders break, but I've never had a swivel or snap swivel break.

Apply a little common sense. Tie a piece of 17lb test line to a 40lb shock leader and a snap swivel rated at 250lb. Tie one end to the garage, and the other end to the back bumper of your truck, and drive down the driveway. I'd guess if you did that a million times, the main line (or the shock knot) is going to break a million times. 

What's that mean? It means when you lose the fish, you are also going to lose the terminal tackle. 

Yes, your tackle should match the type of fish you are targeting, but I never felt that I needed a 250lb snap swivel to catch whiting, trout, or small sharks, and that's mostly what I catch on the beach. 

If I were fishing for blue marlin, I might worry about what the rating of terminal tackle is, but the biggest thing I've ever hooked from the beach was a tarpon, and he didn't weight 250 pounds. It was no where near heartbreaking to watch him jump five or six times before he broke the line (not the snap swivel); it was really fun...


----------

